# Yard solar lights



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We bought small solar yard lights and recharge them during the day outside. If it raining we sit them up in windows. Wally world has the small ones like we use for 97cents. They are slim not big and bulky.

At night we bring the lights inside and place them in small vases/ jars etc. around the floors and on tables etc for lighting. To us it is a real waste to flip on a light just to get a drink of water or go to the bathroom and flip it right off again.

We have bought over a period of time rechargable batteries.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> We bought small solar yard lights and recharge them during the day outside. If it raining we sit them up in windows. Wally world has the small ones like we use for 97cents. They are slim not big and bulky.
> 
> At night we bring the lights inside and place them in small vases/ jars etc. around the floors and on tables etc for lighting. To us it is a real waste to flip on a light just to get a drink of water or go to the bathroom and flip it right off again.
> 
> We have bought over a period of time rechargable batteries.


Great Idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> We bought small solar yard lights and recharge them during the day outside...Wally world has the small ones like we use for 97cents... We have bought over a period of time rechargeable batteries.


Are these the ones with the small round battery? CR23 I think. :dunno: We have a couple dozen of those as well but I prefer the older type that use the AA battery. You can fully charge the AA by pulling the battery out at so so the light doesn't come on. 2 days of full sun and they will be charged up and can be used in most items that run on AA's.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a set of the solar-powered LED-lighting yard-lights. I keep them in my south-facing window. They have a small on-off switch, so, when I need them, they are already charged up and I just need to flip the easy-to-reach switch.

Works very well!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Are these the ones with the small round battery? CR23 I think. :dunno: We have a couple dozen of those as well but I prefer the older type that use the AA battery. You can fully charge the AA by pulling the battery out at so so the light doesn't come on. 2 days of full sun and they will be charged up and can be used in most items that run on AA's.


Our Wally world and the Dollar tree have the small buck solar lights and they have had the AAA batteries in them. I have 10 older solar lights that hold two AA batteries and it does take about two full days of sunny weather to charge them.. but they come in so handy during power outages and I too take the big solar light tops of and sit on top of a mason jar or pretty colored vase as lighting then I don't have to use the light switch either.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The solar lights are on my 'to get' list.
I have two from Lowes..about $3 each and I love them for night lites in the baths.
I too just pull them up and place in flower vases.
When TSHTF, they will be an awesome resource to have.
I plan on buying lots, but probably missed the sale if there was one.
I wonder if not is use, how do I preserve those batteries?? Remove them??


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Are these the ones with the small round battery? CR23 I think. :dunno: We have a couple dozen of those as well but I prefer the older type that use the AA battery. You can fully charge the AA by pulling the battery out at so so the light doesn't come on. 2 days of full sun and they will be charged up and can be used in most items that run on AA's.


2/3 AA batteries


----------



## island1 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been asking my friends for those things. They were tossing them away because the battery won't hold a charge anymore.

Told them I 'll take them and put new rechargeables in them to "recycle" them. They asked what I was going to use them for even though the plastic holders were broken. Most of the ones they had were cheapo AA lights. I recharge the AAs in a charger to precharge them first, then use the solar cells to charge them later by placing them near the window.

I told them they make great blackout lights and place them on the stairwells throughout the rest of the house.

Beats using candles but I save those for last resort.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I use them on either side of my driveway at night. It's about 120 feet long and we have no street lights outside city limits. They keep me from backing off into the culvert on both sides of the driveway.


----------



## GetPreparedStuff (Dec 16, 2009)

Look for the landscape lights that have NiCad batteries in them as opposed to NiMH. In this application NiCad batteries are better suited to the temperature extremes seen in landscape lights whereas NiMH cells will loose their capacity and cycle life if they see temperatures above 105F.

If you need to replace the batteries in old landscape lights look for the right NiCad cells to use for that purpose.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> We bought small solar yard lights and recharge them during the day outside. If it raining we sit them up in windows. Wally world has the small ones like we use for 97cents. They are slim not big and bulky.
> 
> At night we bring the lights inside and place them in small vases/ jars etc. around the floors and on tables etc for lighting. To us it is a real waste to flip on a light just to get a drink of water or go to the bathroom and flip it right off again.
> 
> We have bought over a period of time rechargable batteries.


They're nice now but I'm not sure I'd want them after the collapse. People can find your house in the dark a lot easer with those lights but on the other hand it's easier to shoot them if you can see them too.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

BillS said:


> They're nice now but I'm not sure I'd want them after the collapse. People can find your house in the dark a lot easer with those lights but on the other hand it's easier to shoot them if you can see them too.


That is why I have black out quilts and curtains for my windows.


----------

